# Anyone tried CRMW Llantrisant?



## Dani32 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello, I'm new so hope I'm posting in the right place!
DH had a successful Vas Reversal two years ago, lots of sperm present but they are not so good at swimming with the motility at 20%. We both have children from previous relationships so don't think we can get funding from NHS. 
We are considering going private (possobly CRMW in Llantrisant), is IUI the right choice for problems with motility? I have no probs with AF, regular as clockwork. As anyone tried CRMW and am I doing the right thing?


----------



## AprilR (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Dani
I think a lot depends on what the sperm count is as to whether IUI is going to be better than IVF. The things is that following a vas reversal there could be sperm antibody issues also. If you email crmw they always answer back as several people on here have done this and got speedy replies. If nothing else you can get your questions answered. Theres a crmw thread on the all wales group.
Hope this helps.
April


----------



## Dani32 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you for this, I guess the first step wpuld be to have a more detail sperm analysis. Something to think about. How do I get to the CRMW link? x


----------



## freddypop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Dani
The new CRMW clinic has its own website. http://crmw.co.uk/index.php

There is also another board with lots of ladies comments - many good ones, about the new clinic, prices etc. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238315.0

It looks a lovely place, I am thinking of going along for one of their open days myself.

Hope this helps.
Good luck.
F. x


----------



## Dani32 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you, it does xx


----------



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Hi, We have just booked to have ICSI at the new clinic starting at the end of August, been to have a look around and a consultation and it looks great x


----------



## beccibo (Sep 15, 2010)

Currently undergoing IV at CRMW - staff are very approachable and the facility is great. Worth a look as the team have loads of experience.


----------



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

beccibo come and join us on the crmw cyclers forum as there are a couple of us who are down regging and have had ec etc xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245501.180

post here and join the other ladies cycling


----------

